# Spanish Teacher?



## H Saladino

Hello Everyone,

I need some help...I want to move to New Zealand. I hold a Bachelor of Arts degree in Spanish, currently studying for MA in Spanish and I have completed 2 years graduate diploma in applied languages "Spanish".. My English is pretty good..

do New Zealand's secondary/primary schools offer spanish classes to students? is it popular? would i have a good chance of finding a job?

how about if i completed a post graduate degree from new zealand "Doctorate", would i get a chance of working as a univeristy lecturer ?

Thank you so much

Heba


----------



## topcat83

H Saladino said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need some help...I want to move to New Zealand. I hold a Bachelor of Arts degree in Spanish, currently studying for MA in Spanish and I have completed 2 years graduate diploma in applied languages "Spanish".. My English is pretty good..
> 
> do New Zealand's secondary/primary schools offer spanish classes to students? is it popular? would i have a good chance of finding a job?
> 
> how about if i completed a post graduate degree from new zealand "Doctorate", would i get a chance of working as a univeristy lecturer ?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Heba


Hi Heba. Spanish isn't as popular as some other languages (like Japanese or Mandarin, for example) - it's all to do with the markets we tend to be involved with, which are generally Far Eastern & Pacific.

Look at Immigration New Zealand to see if it's in the list of skills required, and to see how many points you'd get.


----------



## H Saladino

topcat83 said:


> Hi Heba. Spanish isn't as popular as some other languages (like Japanese or Mandarin, for example) - it's all to do with the markets we tend to be involved with, which are generally Far Eastern & Pacific.




Yeah, i know it is not very popular..i was just wondering how big/small my chance is getting a job teaching spanish...i really want to immigrate to New Zealand..I am falling in love with everything there..the nature..the people..kiwi birds ..Maori people..everything..and i havent even been there yet..

I checked the required skills and "university lecturer" is one among them and it is also in the "absolute shortage skills list"..so that would even allow me for bonus points..

the list does not specify what kind of univeristy lecturers and what subjects they need to teach..is that mentioned else where other than the list?

I tried the points indicator and the result is 155 points after studying 2 years PhD in New Zealand which i am intending to do..!

Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## kezasaurus

Hi Heba
You might want to get in touch with some spanish/latin american organisations in NZ
eg latinrhythm, casalatina, alacinc



H Saladino said:


> do New Zealand's secondary/primary schools offer spanish classes to students?


Not sure about primary schools, but some secondary schools do and it's becoming more and more popular, especially with increasing trade to Latin America.
eg macleans college
rosehill-college

Also the NZ Correspondence School does, 
and there's some private language schools/lessons offered
eg vivaspanish

and also adult/community education classes
Rangitoto College Community Education



H Saladino said:


> how about if i completed a post graduate degree from new zealand "Doctorate", would i get a chance of working as a univeristy lecturer ?


There's spanish/latin america departments at some of the tertiary education institutions eg University of Auckland, University of Otago
probably best to contact them as to what they're looking for.


----------



## anski

Hi,

I know for a fact you need a Phd in Spanish to lecture Spanish at the University Of Auckland, they have an extensive foreign language department where many language courses are offered at all levels. They do allow students undertaking a Phd to give classes in Spanish.

I suggest you Google all universities in New Zealand & contact all those that offer Spanish as a subject to find out their requirements.

Good luck


----------



## sawah

Hi Heba

my advice to you is to you is to assess your qualifications with NZQA before taking any steps cause some times they don't consider the qualifications from Egyptian universities are equivalent to NZ qualifications.

Khaled


----------



## H Saladino

Thank you so much for your help..

this info is truly helpful..and the list of the schools and universities is just perfect ..

Thank you again...yes i am planning to contact them.. There is a job opportunity in one of the universities in new zealand but they do require the applicant to hold a Phd degree..

I will do my best to be a kiwi 

Thanks
Heba


----------



## H Saladino

anski said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know for a fact you need a Phd in Spanish to lecture Spanish at the University Of Auckland, they have an extensive foreign language department where many language courses are offered at all levels. They do allow students undertaking a Phd to give classes in Spanish.
> 
> I suggest you Google all universities in New Zealand & contact all those that offer Spanish as a subject to find out their requirements.
> 
> Good luck


Helloo..

yes..that is exactly what i ve done..i googled all universities in New Zealand and made a list of the universities that do offer spanish courses but i have not contacted any yet...

the thing is..you know that i will be able to pay "domestic fees" to study for a PhD degree in New Zealand !! this will help me alot as i am kind of short in cash and NZ$ 5X EGP Pound 

I think i have a good plan..Wish me good luck


----------



## H Saladino

sawah said:


> Hi Heba
> 
> my advice to you is to you is to assess your qualifications with NZQA before taking any steps cause some times they don't consider the qualifications from Egyptian universities are equivalent to NZ qualifications.
> 
> Khaled


Hello Khaled,

Glad i found someone from Egypt round here...

yeah i know about NZQA...I am not very worried regarding my qualifications..i can not guarantee the assessment results but let's say i am being kind of optimistic until i get my qualifications assessed..I am planning to apply for the pre asssesment results first before taking any further steps..

I think that big chance even if my qualifications are not equivalent to those of NZ, i have a chance to get accepted to study in one of NZ universities my PhD degree..and start from there...

and maybe if it all worked out well, i will apply for a skilled migrant visa with my "post graduate degree" from new zealand and (who knows) maybe a job offer..that would boost my points up high...

I am expecting everything to go well..

how is it going in KSA...happy there?

Heba


----------



## sawah

H Saladino said:


> Hello Khaled,
> 
> Glad i found someone from Egypt round here...
> 
> yeah i know about NZQA...I am not very worried regarding my qualifications..i can not guarantee the assessment results but let's say i am being kind of optimistic until i get my qualifications assessed..I am planning to apply for the pre asssesment results first before taking any further steps..
> 
> I think that big chance even if my qualifications are not equivalent to those of NZ, i have a chance to get accepted to study in one of NZ universities my PhD degree..and start from there...


If you are planning to go in student visa, the pre-assessment will not work for you. You must apply International qualification assessment IQA and you have to pass the academic IELTS exam as per the requirement of the university which you will complete your studies with 



H Saladino said:


> and maybe if it all worked out well, i will apply for a skilled migrant visa with my "post graduate degree" from new zealand and (who knows) maybe a job offer..that would boost my points up high...
> 
> I am expecting everything to go well..
> 
> how is it going in KSA...happy there?
> 
> Heba


INSALLAH you will reach what you looking for and if you need any information just ask and I will try to help as much as possible 

About KSA you know how life is here like I just staying here just for a little while until I finish my submittal for New Zealand residence visa as I have already received the ITA. But I think the big problem will be finding a job in New Zealand cause from what I’m reading in the net overseas hiring is very difficult.


----------

